# Daniel wellington: Are mens and women watches the same?



## jaymufinn (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi I'm new here and I was just wondering is there a difference between the mens classic rose gold 40 mm Oxford watch strap and the womens classic rose gold 40 mm oxford watch strap. Would it matter if I got the womens 40mm for a mens watch because they look exactly the same but the womens one is cheaper than the mens one.


----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

Firstly, welcome to the forums!

Secondly, all Daniel Wellington watches are the same, because they're all horrible. Might I poison your mind with the Orient Bambino? ;-)









Picture from the internet.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

You're comparing the two straps (rather than the watches), right?

In that case it's likely the women's strap is shorter.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Check the diameter. Watches branded as "women's" are usually a lot smaller.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

X2-Elijah said:


> Check the diameter. Watches branded as "women's" are usually a lot smaller.


The OP said they were both 40mm


----------



## jaymufinn (Jul 31, 2016)

PhantomThief said:


> Firstly, welcome to the forums!
> 
> Secondly, all Daniel Wellington watches are the same, because they're all horrible. Might I poison your mind with the Orient Bambino? ;-)
> 
> ...


Well it's not for me it's a gift so I was wondering if I could save a couple bucks getting the womens one instead of the mens one


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

There's nothing inherently wrong or 'horrible' about a Daniel Wellington watch. If the OP likes the look of it and it tells the time then what's the problem?

Sure, he can be made aware of alternative watches in a similar style, such as the Bambino you mentioned, or the Accurist Clerkenwell, Timex Waterbury, or any number of Seiko 5 watches (or perhaps even a Mondaine). But if he likes the look of the Daniel Wellington and is comfortable with the price then by all means go for it, it will do the job.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

DW watches are actually decent looking in my opinion. Nothing wrong ? It's a generic minimalist dress watch design. Lots of brands have this look going from affordable like Orient Bambino to Patek. 

Like it? Buy it..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

jaymufinn said:


> Well it's not for me it's a gift so I was wondering if I could save a couple bucks getting the womens one instead of the mens one


Ah, then it's probably as Brad mentioned, with the length of the strap being the key difference.



ShaggyDog said:


> There's nothing inherently wrong or 'horrible' about a Daniel Wellington watch. If the OP likes the look of it and it tells the time then what's the problem?
> 
> Sure, he can be made aware of alternative watches in a similar style, such as the Bambino you mentioned, or the Accurist Clerkenwell, Timex Waterbury, or any number of Seiko 5 watches (or perhaps even a Mondaine). But if he likes the look of the Daniel Wellington and is comfortable with the price then by all means go for it, it will do the job.





balzebub said:


> DW watches are actually decent looking in my opinion. Nothing wrong ? It's a generic minimalist dress watch design. Lots of brands have this look going from affordable like Orient Bambino to Patek.
> 
> Like it? Buy it..
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Relax, people.

I'm not on a crusade, I just like turning people to the dark side wherever I can. Thus the poisoning with a photo ;-)

And while I agree that there is nothing inherently wrong about DW, I do stand by the fact that they are horrible in the sense that they are poorly made and feel extremely cheap in the hand with virtually zero QC, even taking the low price point into consideration. I'm not comparing the DW with any of the pieces in my collection, but others in it's weight class such as lower end Timex and Casios.

But in the end, as with all threads asking for help in choosing which watch to buy, it is always up to the buyer.


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

If you are trying to nitpick dollars, how about a Timex Fairfield which looks strikingly similar and will save you some dollars.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

Something else to look for is the width between the lugs. If the case diameter is the same, you may see the only difference between the men's and women's watch is that the women's has a noticeably narrower lug width to accommodate a narrower strap or band.


----------



## andreas_mw (May 2, 2018)

You can look every details in dial. i think, it should be look the different


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

strap width might be thinner on the women's model, like 16mm.


----------

